# Pin Hole leak in compressor tank.



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

I recently repaired a old compressor pump. New reed/flapper valves and gasket.
The pump is doing fine and will reach 100 psi easy enough. Shuts down but then leaks down from a couple pin hole leaks ( rusted tank). I know there isn't a real fix for this issue except replacing the tank but I was wondering if some epoxy patch on the pin holes from the outside might slow it down some.
Currently it will cycle about every 15 minutes if left plugged up. 

Larry


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Idmason60 said:


> I was wondering if some epoxy patch on the pin holes from the outside might slow it down some.


Don't do it! Compressed air is stored energy, and can really mess up your day, or even the rest of your life, if not adequately contained. Buy a new tank, or a complete new air compressor, which may cost less than just the tank, but don't try to "limp by" with a pressure vessel that you know is bad.


----------



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for your replay Dexter II. Thank you for your warning. I have worked with compressors for years and understand what one can do if allowed to 
get to that point. 

I have decided to look for another tank for the compressor completion.

Once again, thank you for your warning..

Larry


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen this used once, and the unit ran for years: There is a repair kit for auto gas tanks which is comprised of three or four bottles of "stuff". Eastwood sells this. One bottle is to clean out the tank, if I remember correctly there were two bottle of stuff to mix and put into the tank to seal any small pin-holes. Now I know we are talking of two different tanks, one for gas storage and one for compressed air storage. But this stuff did seal a bunch of pin holes in that small, maybe 5 gallon tank, for years. The chance of your tank just exploding is minimal. That would take a sudden increase in pressure and volume to do that. BUT the chance of a sealed/repaired small hole blowing out again and making a gosh-awful noise is certainly going to be there.


----------



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

Thurman: I have used those internal seals on tanks before. They are fine for none pressurized tanks such as fuel but to use them on a 20 gallon tank would 
be pretty difficult job. 
I took the time to read up on tank failures.. ruptures. It is a very rare event but 
does happen. Most of those failures are caused by people raising the air pressures for a old tank to its maximum and circumventing safety devices and 
pressure switches to pressures above even normal operating pressures. Few failures were related to pin holes. Most were related to stupidity. 
I have decided to reduce the pressures to 60/80 and unplug it when not in use. Then search for a practically new tank,the kind you would find on a broken oil less compressor. I don't think I have ever seen a old oil less type compressor mainly because they don't last.

Thanks for your input Thurman:

Larry


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The worlds garages are filled with dead compressors----I have four or five stacked up waiting to be rebuilt or junked-----See if any friends or acquaintances have a junker you could scrap for parts.


----------

